# how long do pigs live



## countrygurl

how long do healthy pigs live?


----------



## Rogo

I've heard 20 years if fed right, allowed to roam free on the property, and get their daily belly rubs!


----------



## highlands

On average about six months. Then we eat them.

Oh, you meant what is the maximum possible age? The oldest I've personally heard of was 15 years of age - that I believe. There is one claim on the Internet of a 20 year old but the photo of that pig does not look at all like even a five year old pig in my experience so I seriously doubt it. Probably provable through bone samples, rings or something.

We have one who is seven years of age. He looks like an old man. He's about 1,000 lbs and tired. He's had a very good life out on pasture. Our oldest sows are both about five years old.

Maximum possible age of a human is somewhere around 120 years. Based on watching them age I estimate the ratio of pig years to people years at about 10:1. Sort of like the dog years to people years being 7:1.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## countrygurl

thanks for the replies, wehave a boar & 2 sows for sale and some one ask how long pigs live


----------



## Ronney

On average, the lifespan for a pig will be between 10 and 13 years of age. Obviously some will die younger, some will live longer. Few ever get to make it that far as they are breeding pigs and will be sent on their way.

My oldest pig is 13 and still going strong although her breeding years have long gone. She has had health issues that come with all amimals in old age - teeth, feet, udder but they have been sorted and she now spends her days sleeping, munching a bit a grass and waiting for her cake and milk - she's got fussy about what she eats.

My oldest boar is 8 and thinks he is in his prime - and he possibly is. He's a traffic stopper as he lives in a road paddock and people are forever stopping to look at him and take photos. And he plays to the audience showing his tusks and doing his stance. He has no joint problems, his teeth are fine as are his feet. His skin and hair are perfect and he hasn't been wormed in something like four years.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## TSYORK

Mine usually makes it to about the six month mark....


----------

